# What kinda car do you drive?



## DV_EMT (Jul 26, 2009)

So... In seeing in another thread that lots of people drive jeeps... I thought id be nice to post up pics of your cars! Show off your American muscle, Off Road Vehicles, Bikes, Sportscars, verts and all of that.

so... pics anyone??? (i'll upload mine once I'm off of work)

B)


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a GMC sierra 1500 extended cab.... its my baby! Ill put some pics up when I get to my other computer


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got a 1997 4 cyl Jeep Wrangler (red)w/ black canvas top and half doors (canvas windows). It's my baby. great put put car that can do some serious off roading!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2009)

I drive a Jeep.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 26, 2009)

ah... found a previous thread...

moderator wanna merge the thread with this one.

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4643


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2009)

I currently drive an 83 Jeep CJ7. Not in the best of shape, but that gives me an excuse to mod the hell out of it.
I had an 07 Kawasaki ZX-6R before some low-life scum stole it. Looking for a late 90's ZX-7R now to have a two wheeled toy


----------



## Micro_87 (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## marineman (Jul 26, 2009)

I have an 00 GMC Yukon with a few go-go parts on it for my daily driver. A 97 GMC Sierra just put a lift on it, my dedicated off road/hunting truck. And my pride and joy an 09 Yamaha Raider. Might be selling one of them though, My dream car a 72 442 is for sale just down the road but I'm out of room in the garage and I don't really need a 4th vehicle.


----------



## Burlyskink (Jul 26, 2009)

I currently drive a 1999 volvo s80, I am pretty happy with it. It is twin charged and it gets great gas mileage. I only paid about 6k for it.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here are my two money pits 

First, 1965 Mustang GT coupe (stroker 347 w/Toploader 4-speed)







Second, 1984 Mustang SVO (2.3T w/5-speed, 17 psi) It's my winter driver.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 26, 2009)

No pictures, 2005 Jeep Liberty.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 26, 2009)

That fox looks fast... any hood photos???


----------



## fast65 (Jul 26, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> That fox looks fast... any hood photos???



Eh, it's kinda quick lol. I don't have any pictures of under the hood on mine, but he's what the engine looks like :






Here's a video of when it was straight piped lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBKLiR8uFTs


----------



## imurphy (Jul 26, 2009)

Well that's my baby!


----------



## Wee-EMT (Jul 26, 2009)

I drive a sexy 95 civic. She's only been stolen once!!


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 26, 2009)

1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee with a 4 inch lift. Custom bumper is in the process of being fabricated.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2009)

Fixed for Sasha ^_^


----------



## rmellish (Jul 26, 2009)

It's a 98.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 27, 2009)

*2005 Accord four door. Stock. Plain roof. Auto 5 speed, A/C, CD player.*

Pretty vanilla except I only need to top off once between Central Calif and Portland OR, and the streamlining and seals are so nice that you get the wrong side of eighty (once, ninety) without realizing it. Four-door extends fore-aft wheelbase to inhibit spins. Has ground clearance of a ferret, though.


----------



## surub (Jul 27, 2009)

2006 Honda Civic LX


----------



## Second (Jul 27, 2009)

Black 2006 Chevy Colorodo four door four wheel drive


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2009)

One of my "cars".

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Akflightmedic/n558079134_1089654_8050.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Akflightmedic/n558079134_1089655_8498.jpg


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> One of my "cars".
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Akflightmedic/n558079134_1089654_8050.jpg
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Akflightmedic/n558079134_1089655_8498.jpg



I thought you shaved the beard :[


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I thought you shaved the beard :[



Old picture..but it comes and goes...when you are Yeti, it only takes a couple weeks to be massively furry.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh I also have a 1984 Kawasaki GPZ 550 that I have restored (not to perfect yet but it looks awesome for a 25 y/o bike) and I love that thing more than any other bike I have ridden


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 27, 2009)

83 rx7, its gets me from point a to point b pretty quick


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 27, 2009)

As I said in the thread that got this one started:

1992 black wrangler… decked out… geared out… and in perfect shape now that it is repaired post-collision (new springs and shocks) and just washed… 

SAR scanner, CB, vhf radio, CD changer, altimeter, inclinometer, surround sound w/ overhead and giant rear pods, $1000+ worth of lockboxes  (5 Tuffy's in all - overhead, center consol, rear collapsable, and wheel mount sound pod/storage ones) for the SAR gear, cargo net over the rear roll bars for extra storage,  2.5 inch lift kit, extra driving lights, extra fog/snow lights, extra amber hazards (for winter and SAR - semi-emergency in nature, but not code-3-whackers), giant bumper/roll bars, large m/s tires, a lot of control switches inside for the extra lighting, and oh sooo many little extras inside that make it oh sooo sweet to drive through the mountains.  (I know i am forgetting upgrades I have put in.... oh, like the air horn (used as an attrative on missing persons calls).  Currently has her top off with a bikinin top on for the summer; put on the hard top for teh winter.  

OH... and a bloodhound riding shotgun!

I can't find any recent pics, I will have to search for an older (pre upgrades) pic, or take a new one... if I get the chance....


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

Look you have a ghost.

And I redded out your license plate so no one stalks you.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Look you have a ghost.
> 
> And I redded out your license plate so no one stalks you.



The infamous dust particle ghost.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Look you have a ghost.
> 
> And I redded out your license plate so no one stalks you.



that ghost wont hurt you, its just one of Sasha out of body experience, she is the one actually stalking you and doesn't want to share with anyone else... haha


----------



## fast65 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Look you have a ghost.
> 
> And I redded out your license plate so no one stalks you.



Haha, yeah I saw that. Thanks, although I wasn't too worried about anyone stalking me.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 27, 2009)

fast65 said:


> Here's a video of when it was straight piped lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBKLiR8uFTs





Do I hear a knocking in the engine?... or is that a cam you got in there?


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 27, 2009)

Ihave the pimpest car out of you all!!

1988 Honda Accord 220k Miles and falling apart..but cant beat the mpg.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 27, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Ihave the pimpest car out of you all!!
> 
> 1988 Honda Accord 220k Miles and falling apart..but cant beat the mpg.




hey... its whatever works. Especially in California... where our gas prices are INSANE


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats one reason why I would never live in The Peoples Republic of California.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 27, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> hey... its whatever works. Especially in California... where our gas prices are INSANE



Whats the going rate out there on the west coast? I paid 2.39 for reg here in MA yesterday


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 27, 2009)

its about 3.15 ish. It was about 5.00 last summer though.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 27, 2009)

97 forerunner LE (we bought this from her dad because i am always taking the dogs to the river.)

wife drives

07' honda civic hybrid (i get to drive this on my commutes to volunteer at BSBEMS and to work in san antonio)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> Whats the going rate out there on the west coast? I paid 2.39 for reg here in MA yesterday



$2.05-2.10 a gallon here. 

R/r 911


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 27, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> $2.05-2.10 a gallon here.
> 
> R/r 911



man i wish it was that cheap here... id be loading my car with premium if that was the case


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

Last time I filled up it was like 2.45 a gallon here.


----------



## exodus (Jul 27, 2009)

2.53

http://sandiegogasprices.com/


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 27, 2009)

$2.65 to $2.90 around here.  Better than the $4.60-$4.80 it was last year.  Was as low as $2.10 at one point earlier this year.  At 14-16 mph, $4.80 sucked!!!

(This post braught to you on my new netbook mini.)


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 27, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> As I said in the thread that got this one started:
> 
> 1992 black wrangler… decked out… geared out… and in perfect shape now that it is repaired post-collision (new springs and shocks) and just washed…
> 
> ...



I MUST SEE PICS... as I too have a wonderful Wrangler that has stuff on it as well!!!... I really wanna see the bumper though. I'm looking for ideas for a new one!


----------



## silver (Jul 27, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> $2.05-2.10 a gallon here.
> 
> R/r 911


meh i paid 2.89 like yesterday 

I drive a 2008 RAV4 normally


----------



## B.K. (Jul 27, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> 83 rx7, its gets me from point a to point b pretty quick



yeeeah another rotary junky!
82 rx7 here


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 27, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> I MUST SEE PICS... as I too have a wonderful Wrangler that has stuff on it as well!!!... I really wanna see the bumper though. I'm looking for ideas for a new one!



I am looking for an older pic in my files, but so far... no luck.  Having camera issues, but once I fix the battery problem (not holding charge)... I will take some pics.  As far as the bumper goes... it is a tubular bumper with attatchment points for my x-tra driving and fog lights.  I have the matching rear bumper and (due to the lift) the same style of side step roll-bars.  My biggest addition to my baby was the lockboxes.  http://www.tuffyproducts.com/  They have storage solutions for a good number of vehicles models and styles.  Expensive (too much maybe) but my god they ROCK and allow me to secure my gear even when I take the top off in the summer:

http://www.tuffyproducts.com/p-140-071-expandable-rear-security-lockbox.aspx
The collapsible rear box stores the bulk of my SAR gear.

http://www.tuffyproducts.com/p-85-013-deluxe-stereo-security-console-8-wide.aspx
The center console box stores the routine console stuff, but also has a slot to secure my scanner (I know, whackerish a little, but it comes in handy for SAR.)

http://www.tuffyproducts.com/p-118-048-overhead-security-console-2-compartment.aspx
The over head console has two slots to secure my CB and VHF radios (again for mountain fun and SAR).

http://www.tuffyproducts.com/p-91-020-speaker-storage-security-lockbox-set.aspx
The two wheel base boxes are the connection points for two sound pods that blast right into my back, but the rest of the boxes are storage for more SAR gear (in one) and road rescue/safety gear (in the other).


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

> I drive a 2008 RAV4 normally



That belongs to your parents.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2009)

Saturn L200.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 27, 2009)

*Res-Q, with that ride you gotta be single*

or married to Steve Irwin's widow. Crikey!


----------



## silver (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That belongs to your parents.



I never said I owned it. This is a what car do you drive thread. Plus its leased, so they don't.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 27, 2009)

Usually drive my 95 Mustang V6 in the summer, and my 97 Blazer in the winter.  I also have a 2001 Buell Blast from my college days (70 mpg).  Plus I have two dachshunds (wiener dogs), however their short legs make it difficult to ride them.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 27, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> or married to Steve Irwin's widow. Crikey!



Better believe it...  You know what the single leading cause of divorce is?  Marriage...  And I don't want money intended for the Jeep to go to an ex...


----------



## NJN (Jul 27, 2009)

2008 Ford Focus SES


----------



## exodus (Jul 27, 2009)

If I get approved for this loan... 2004 Ford Mustang GT :]


----------



## fast65 (Jul 28, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Do I hear a knocking in the engine?... or is that a cam you got in there?


I initially thought that too once I watched the video, but I can't seem to hear it when I have someone else rev it or when I'm driving, so I'm really not sure what it was. :wacko:


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I apologize for the double post.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I drive a Chevy Colorado! Its a smaller truck but it does great in the snow and gets better MPG than most trucks.  I have the crew cab which is bigger than I thought but it is still uncomfortable for taller people in the back seat.  Although my wife has been driving since I deployed and she fell in love with it. So I dont think im gonna get it back. LOL


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yea, here's a picture








Got a big long wishlist of what to do to it. Probably going to buy pieces here and there and do it all at once along with a body swap and frame cleaning


----------



## MJordan2121 (Jul 29, 2009)

*My Car*

I drive a 2007 Ford Mustang


----------



## Hockey (Jul 29, 2009)

Porsche 911


----------



## NC13 (Jul 29, 2009)

2005 Toyota Tacoma. 3" lift, 33's. so yeah guess its true about wanting to be up high.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> As I said in the thread that got this one started:
> 
> 1992 black wrangler… decked out… geared out… and in perfect shape now that it is repaired post-collision (new springs and shocks) and just washed…
> 
> ...



Okay, got some pics for those of you requesting them.  Mind you, she is a tad dirty right now, and I am working on some electrical/radio issues (hence the wires), as well as some cosmetic paint damage post collision.  They are all in my albums on EMTLIFE!

http://www.emtlife.com/album.php?albumid=132

Questions?  B)


----------



## exodus (Jul 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Okay, got some pics for those of you requesting them.  Mind you, she is a tad dirty right now, and I am working on some electrical/radio issues (hence the wires), as well as some cosmetic paint damage post collision.  They are all in my albums on EMTLIFE!
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/album.php?albumid=132
> 
> Questions?  B)



Nope. None there.


----------



## MrRevesz (Jul 29, 2009)

2007 Audi A4


----------



## exodus (Jul 30, 2009)

Got approved for a loan. Just got a text back form the lady selling this car, it's mine.

http://s634.photobucket.com/albums/uu64/exodus989/Mustang/


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 30, 2009)

exodus said:


> Got approved for a loan. Just got a text back form the lady selling this car, it's mine.
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/albums/uu64/exodus989/Mustang/



It's no Jeep, but eh... it's kinda nice...  ^_^


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 2 cars; 2008 Nissan Pathfinder SE 4x4,    and a 2004 Nissan Xterra XE 4x4.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2009)

exodus said:


> Got approved for a loan. Just got a text back form the lady selling this car, it's mine.
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/albums/uu64/exodus989/Mustang/



Great looking car, welcome to the stang family! lol

Now I imagine you've already got at least an intake, tune, and exhaust on order.


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jul 30, 2009)

I and my wife own 3 vehicles, the one she drives is a 2002 chevy half ton silverado 4x4 with 38k  miles, dark blue with most all of the options including driver side and passenger side bun warmers for those winters up north here, 20 inch chrome wheels and lots of other shiny extra's on the exterior. My daily driver is a 1987 chevy half ton 2 wheel drive rusty truck with a lovley fadded green topper with 165k miles. Our third vehicle and my pride and joy that doesn't see the light of day except when there isn't a cloud or a bird in the sky is a 1928 dodge brothers Victory 6 that I have done an off the frame restoration to like new condition, yep she and I get to play Bonnie and Clyde on those nice sunny summer day's. Love driving it. My grandfather purchased it new in 1928.


----------



## exodus (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got off the phone with the bank. Got a go ahead


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 30, 2009)

Exodus... thats exactly like my old stang... but its a gt at least

Mountain... ur link didnt work


----------



## exodus (Jul 30, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Exodus... thats exactly like my old stang... but its a gt at least
> 
> Mountain... ur link didnt work



I was looking at a 98 Cobra Vert I decided on this though.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 30, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Exodus... thats exactly like my old stang... but its a gt at least
> 
> Mountain... ur link didnt work



http://www.emtlife.com/album.php?albumid=132

It is one of my EMTLIFE Albums.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 30, 2009)

Invalid Album specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 30, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Invalid Album specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator



Did you go into my profile and click on the "My Unit" album?


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 30, 2009)

theres only 1 album... accept my friend request and see if it works then


----------



## whatevah (Jul 30, 2009)

This my baby, 2001 Jeep Cherokee with a custom 6.5" lift, tires, bumper, winch, rocker rails/steps, lights, rack, etc.  Also has an onboard air compressor with hotdog tank for refilling tires, operating lockers, etc.   Has a basic first aid kit in the back somewhere and 3 small fire extinguishers.  I built it primarily for mountain/rock trails but take it into mud occasionally as a trail guide for the local Jeep club.

My other car is actually my mothers 1999 Chrysler 300M with autostick transmission.  She lives in NYC so doesn't need it.  I'll drive it if I need to get somewhere fast.


----------



## chadwick (Jul 30, 2009)

2005 Navy Blue Jeep Liberty Sport.


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 30, 2009)

I drive a Dodge Intrepid that looks like a grandmothers car. I hate it and it constantly breaks down on me... I really need to upgrade!


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 30, 2009)

lol... shoulda changed this thread to JEEPS GALORE...

ANYHOW... heres my baby... mods to be made...

1997 Jeep Wrangler... Added a makeshift Cold Air Intake and did a couple of minor tune ups. I'm looking for a front tube bumper if anyone has one!


----------



## 281mustang (Jul 30, 2009)

A Mustang.:unsure: I don't like the angle this pic but it's the best I have on my computer. The green one is my old car, the grey one is the one I have now, and the black one is my dad's.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 31, 2009)

the daily driver is a 1997 GMC shortbed with turbocharged 305 vortec. the toy is an '08 Honda foreman 500 with an automatic and a winch. i dont ride motobikes; i want to be an organ donor but not that way


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 31, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> the daily driver is a 1997 GMC shortbed with turbocharged 305 vortec. the toy is an '08 Honda foreman 500 with an automatic and a winch. i dont ride motobikes; i want to be an organ donor but not that way



geez not bad for a 15 yr. old

my first car was a 1963 volkswagen beetle that caught fire every 50 miles. I had to keep a fire extinguisher with me at all times...no joke...

*sigh* the good ol days....


----------



## Sasha (Jul 31, 2009)

JesseM515 said:


> I drive a Dodge Intrepid that looks like a grandmothers car. I hate it and it constantly breaks down on me... I really need to upgrade!



I now drive a 02 Dodge Intrepid. Dark blue. That's my "new" car from hyundai I totaled. I like it. It sucks on gas but has a lot of giddyup which is good while I'm adjusting to the fact that my car is now nearly doubled in length and can't zip across like my little hyundai did.


----------



## exodus (Jul 31, 2009)

281mustang said:


> A Mustang.:unsure: I don't like the angle this pic but it's the best I have on my computer. The green one is my old car, the grey one is the one I have now, and the black one is my dad's.



Oooh, nice another DSG


----------



## JameyK (Jul 31, 2009)

90 f-150 6 inch lift 35's


----------



## fast65 (Jul 31, 2009)

281mustang said:


> A Mustang.:unsure: I don't like the angle this pic but it's the best I have on my computer. The green one is my old car, the grey one is the one I have now, and the black one is my dad's.


A family of Mustangs, reminds me so much of my own 

Nice GT, I love the New Edges.


----------



## Pataytay (Jul 31, 2009)

Can I play 

I drive a boring 2002 Toyota Sienna


----------



## exodus (Aug 1, 2009)

Got the new car tonight! It's insanely fast :]


----------



## exodus (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## EMS49393 (Aug 1, 2009)

A 2008 Ford Focus.  Sounds boring?  Ha!  It's my first ever brand new car, which in and of itself makes it super awesome to me.  It's bright red with black interior and it's fully loaded without a sunroof.  It has auto everything, cd player, satellite radio, and the Microsoft Sync system. 

I couldn't afford the Mustang, but I'm not unhappy with what I have.  That car is smarter than most of the people I work with.


----------



## marineman (Aug 1, 2009)

EMS49393 said:


> That car is smarter than most of the people I work with.



I could say that about a pinto


----------



## paccookie (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine is the orange one.  My husband drives the silver one.  Both are 5 speeds.  Orange is a 2002, silver is a 2000.  Mine is a limited edition color concept - meaning it has two-toned leather seats (black and orange), orange accents on all the interior surfaces, the wheels with orange accents.  It's also a turbo.    I love my car.  Just got it back from the shop after rear ending someone on the way to work back in April.  This is the post-repairs pic.


----------



## NJN (Aug 1, 2009)

EMS49393 said:


> A 2008 Ford Focus.  Sounds boring?  Ha!  It's my first ever brand new car, which in and of itself makes it super awesome to me.  It's bright red with black interior and it's fully loaded without a sunroof.  It has auto everything, cd player, satellite radio, and the Microsoft Sync system.



Copycat... stealing my obnoxiously bright red car.


----------



## R.O.P. (Aug 2, 2009)

*cars*

Vehicles currently in our household:
1992 Mercedes 300TE wagon (daily driver)
1988 Mercedes 300SE (wife's daily driver)
1990 Ford F-350 crew cab 4x4 POS
1978 Porsche 928 w/ mod'ed European S motor 330hp+, 5sp. LSD, Koni's etc. 
26 foot racing trimaran sailboat (currently in storage in CA- no water here!)

Vehicles recently owned: 
1989 Mercedes 300TE
1987 Mercedes 300 TD
1982 Mercedes 300D
1994 Toyota T-100 4x4 w/ 8' box
1995 Toyota Corrolla wagon
1981 Jeep Wagoneer
1990 Chevy 3/4 ton pickup 4x4
1981 Porsche 928s Euro 5-speed
1985 Porsche 928s 32v automatic
1981 BMW 635csi 5 sp. European grey-market car

Vehicles I will own in the future after I move to Pacific Northwest:
Chevy Surburban 4x4 (probably late 80's, w/ 4-sp. auto)
Drift boat/trailer for steelhead fishing
Windsurfers for me & my kids

BTW- No I didn't pay for these working EMS!!!

See ya'all on the road!  If I spot a Jeep, I'll know it's probably an EMT! (what is it with you guys and Jeeps?)


----------



## 281mustang (Aug 2, 2009)

exodus said:


> Oooh, nice another DSG


 Yep, I'm still undecided on whether I like amazon green or DSG more.:unsure:



fast65 said:


> A family of Mustangs, reminds me so much of my own
> 
> Nice GT, I love the New Edges.


Thanks, that's an old pic though. Unfortunately the green V6 is now sold, but my dad has been thinking about buying a pre-99 Cobra and giving the S-197 to my mother.



exodus said:


>


 Nice, any mods planned?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2009)

paccookie said:


> Mine is the orange one.  My husband drives the silver one.  Both are 5 speeds.  Orange is a 2002, silver is a 2000.  Mine is a limited edition color concept - meaning it has two-toned leather seats (black and orange), orange accents on all the interior surfaces, the wheels with orange accents.  It's also a turbo.    I love my car.  Just got it back from the shop after rear ending someone on the way to work back in April.  This is the post-repairs pic.



I love your car! It's so cuuuute! Do you have the little flower too??


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> Vehicles currently in our household:
> 1992 Mercedes 300TE wagon (daily driver)
> 1988 Mercedes 300SE (wife's daily driver)
> 1990 Ford F-350 crew cab 4x4 POS
> ...



Why are they all so old?


----------



## R.O.P. (Aug 2, 2009)

*old cars*

Gads!  I guess I'm showing my age!
Generally I've found that you get more for your $$ by buying secondhand.  Some of the cars I own were top of the line in their day, and extremely well built.  My wife's Mercedes, for instance, still drives like it did when we got it off the original owner years ago, with 60K miles on it.  I think we paid about 10 grand for it, and it was something like 50 grand new in 1989.  Now it has almost 200K on the clock, and all I've done to it is replace tires and brakes.
  As far as the trucks I've owned, I could never see the logic in buying a new one.  The technology that is put into a brand new $50,000 truck is the same as was put into the same truck built 20+ years ago.  They are still built using basically the same old frames, pushrod engines, and disposable plastic parts as they were when I was a kid.  There is just no sense buying a new one, in my opinion.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> Gads!  I guess I'm showing my age!
> Generally I've found that you get more for your $$ by buying secondhand.  Some of the cars I own were top of the line in their day, and extremely well built.  My wife's Mercedes, for instance, still drives like it did when we got it off the original owner years ago, with 60K miles on it.  I think we paid about 10 grand for it, and it was something like 50 grand new in 1989.  Now it has almost 200K on the clock, and all I've done to it is replace tires and brakes.
> As far as the trucks I've owned, I could never see the logic in buying a new one.  The technology that is put into a brand new $50,000 truck is the same as was put into the same truck built 20+ years ago.  They are still built using basically the same old frames, pushrod engines, and disposable plastic parts as they were when I was a kid.  There is just no sense buying a new one, in my opinion.



I don't need a NEW car, but I don't want one that was built while I was still in elementary school.


----------



## exodus (Aug 2, 2009)

281mustang said:


> Yep, I'm still undecided on whether I like amazon green or DSG more.:unsure:
> 
> Thanks, that's an old pic though. Unfortunately the green V6 is now sold, but my dad has been thinking about buying a pre-99 Cobra and giving the S-197 to my mother.
> 
> Nice, any mods planned?




S197 ewwwww.

Gears, Whipple, CAI. The fun stuff.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 2, 2009)

06 Dodge Ram 1500!


----------



## paccookie (Aug 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I love your car! It's so cuuuute! Do you have the little flower too??




Thanks!  Yes, both cars have the little flower vase.  His is currently empty, as is mine.  I had daisies, but I have no idea where they went.  We emptied the car before it went to the shop.  I need to get some new ones...


----------



## mauer (Aug 5, 2009)

1965 vw bug


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 5, 2009)

I want an Isetta. Can you say chick magnet? HAHA


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 7, 2009)

Picking up my new truck today. :beerchug:


----------



## traumamama (Aug 7, 2009)

I drive a subie and have for some time. I had a lapse last year and bought a ford focus and did not even keep it for a year. The 65 mustang is sweet. I had one when i was younger-a 66 and sold it to a dealer for $500. I kick myself everytime i think about it. I needed the money and a reliable car.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Aug 7, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> hey... its whatever works. Especially in California... where our gas prices are INSANE



copy that, i like it...saving up for my street bike, and a truck.


----------



## traumamama (Aug 7, 2009)

We also have a Toyota Yaris that gets an amazing 48 miles per gallon. Everyone teases my husband about it being a "toy" car and he just smiles and tells them he can hunt in it, fish in it, camp in it, and carry all of his tools in it and it costs alot less than their big trucks that can't pass a gas station. 
Our ambulance, by the way, gets 8 mpg.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 8, 2009)

traumamama said:


> I drive a subie and have for some time. I had a lapse last year and bought a ford focus and did not even keep it for a year. *The 65 mustang is sweet.* I had one when i was younger-a 66 and sold it to a dealer for $500. I kick myself everytime i think about it. I needed the money and a reliable car.



Thank you.  Unfortunately it's not working right now, the heads are in the machine shop because I snapped a rocker arm :/


----------

